# Euro Tripper 2 For Sale Thread



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Lets use this are to post what you have for sale and are willing to bring to the event :thumbup:


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

BMW Bottlecaps ( 14" 4x100 ET 33 14lbs) for sale. Asking $150


















"Dub" an abbreviation of VW


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Bump


"Dub" an abbreviation of VW


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Bump


"Dub" an abbreviation of VW


----------

